# Small game bowhunting access?



## ArtemisTheGatekeeper (Apr 28, 2013)

Living in downtown Ann Arbor isn't conducive to small game hunting; no matter how many times I wish I could hunt the fat rabbits and woodchucks in my backyard, I end up feeding them from my compost pile instead 


This might be a long shot, but would anyone be game (heheh) to allow me to (legally) bowhunt small game (rabbits and woodchucks) on their land? I'd like to stay within an hour drive radius of AA. I'd love to trade jam and jelly I made earlier in the season in return for the favor as well.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

If you look at a map of the area you will find all kinds of state land around Ann Arbor (Pinkey SGA is just one) and there should be plenty of small game there.

Good Luck


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Keeper,

Get a Huron Clinton map and you will find all kinds of State Property.
They are free at the parks in the area I think.
Like mentioned before Pinckney, Gregory and other Game areas.

Oldun


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Keeper,

While I would love to have you come out and Bow hunt on our place I have two minor issues.

The first one is very few Bunnies. The Coyotes, Foxes, Feral house cats, hawks and owls keep then cut back quite well.

Second, after being married for 48 years, I have found that women ain't got no sense of humor when it comes to other women! The words "oh look Honey that beautiful young woman I met on Michigan Sportsman has come out to hunt on our place" just might be the last words I ever utter! If I do survive the initial onslaught you and I would get to know each other quite well as you would be feeding me my supper through a straw in the ICU!:lol:

Oldun


----------

